# Staining Shadow Box Fencing



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

What do you prefer using to stain shadow box style fencing, a garden pump sprayer or using a sprayer from a rental center? the stain is water based semi transparent.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

first I do not care for the waterbased semi's so saying that they would flow better thru an airless spayer then a pump sprayer. With an oil you could get away with pump sprayer. All tho how many/much are there? If its a lot you may want the airless to save on time.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I would go the airless route if I were you. Save a ton of time and pumping on that dang garden sprayer.


----------



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! The job i am looking at is a townhome development, it has 64 rear yards. the yards are 16 foot deep by 25 wide fencing, 4 feet high. i never used an airless sprayer before, just a wagner power painter type sprayer on my own fence which is shadow box style,it took forever! i am not sure what to expect if i get a rental sprayer, as far as the force of the spray and how far the overspray may travel , will it leave a"fog" effect?, i hope not.


----------

